# Sunday Dinner



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 12, 2006)

Well my daughter is on her way home from school for the week. Getting ready to grill dinner later. Here are a few pics to get you all excited.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nprochilo ... 51&.src=ph

Marinading are drumsticks in Mojo, wings in Ginger, thighs in Roadside and pork chops in Rosemary. Corn bread is my first attempt. (Finney stop laughing, I'm a yank ya know!)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 12, 2006)

Looking good, Nick! :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 12, 2006)

Here we go again...

Nick
Daughter on the way home
Nick with a camera
Hmmmm Nick, If you don't ... There's gunna be lotsa disappointed Q-4-U folks. I mean uhhh not that I'm one of those perverted SOB's.... But I'm just sayin!

Unrelated to that .... Cheese toping the cornbread?


I apologize....Be with the pygmies in New Guinea....Amen.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 12, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Here we go again...
> 
> Nick
> Daughter on the way home
> ...



No just plain cornbread.
And the other request....*FORGET IT!!!*


----------



## Finney (Mar 12, 2006)

[-o< 






 :-#


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 12, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the record. It was not me that requested the OTHER REQUEST. It was merely an "observational post" based on previous  events. Anywayzzz.  :!: 

I asked about cheese cuz it looked kinda dark and bubbly. What's in the recipe? Is it a loose one wit real cornage? Or one with the normal corn meal, flour, sugar, salt, baking powder, milk, & egg.

Gotta go ... Race is starting. 
 :tv:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 12, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, like that


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 12, 2006)

Okay, here are the finished pictures. With out a doubt, the roadside chicken was the best. I sprinkled it with a little Wolfe Rub before it hit the grill. Pork chops were nice and moist with a hint of the rosemary on them. 

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nprochilo ... 51&.src=ph


----------



## Finney (Mar 12, 2006)

Food looked good, but you forgot a picture. #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 13, 2006)

Loookin' goood =P~  =D>
Wich pic did you forget?


----------



## Finney (Mar 13, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Loookin' goood =P~  =D>
> Wich pic did you forget?


His daugther...  She's _prudy_. 8-[


----------

